# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 21.01 Released [12/02/2019]

## mohamed73

**  *Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 21.01 Released [12/02/2019]*  *What is New ?*  * Added Backup/Wipe/Restore Security in ADB Mode**Added Wipe Security in fastboot Mode**Fixed Qualcomm Flasher / can flash any single partation from xml firmware**Added Fastboot Qualcomm Flashing**Can Flash ZTE Qualcomm without Patch.xml**Fixed and Improved All Qualcomm Imei Repair methods**Added Fastest Algorithm To read Pattern Lock with any complicated Pattern sequence.**Added Asus raw Flasher**Zte Flasher is Improved and Fixed**Added 2 Methods for Format in EDL Mode**Fixed many bugs and error*  *We  are sorry our all valuable users due bugs on latest update, We are fix  many bugs, and day by day we willl more improve, if you are see any bug  feel free post with new a theread, Thank you.*   *p.s : Please use this theread for requesting add something. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *WARNING : IMEI                  Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair  is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written  in    Phone       Back .                   We are not responsible for any Problem caused by    mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for    any  illegal      Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.*     * D o w n l o a d L i n k*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ** * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     -: Official Resellers :-
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

